# Choking flowerhorn



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i came in the room today to find my flowerhorn "spitting" something out
well thats what it looks like..like hes trying to spit something out but its not coming out
think he will spit up whatever hes got stuck in there??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

if it's food, it may need time to moisten up and then he'll be able to swallow it or spit it out. This has happened to my grouper and my arowana more than a few times lol

if it's another fish or something it wont be able to eat, you may need to remove it yourself with tweezers (carefully!!!) if he cannot get it out himself.

good luck!!!!


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

hes ok now...i have no idea what it was....i think he was chasing my other fish around and got himself tired out and was breathing heave...then he calmed down
cause i notice when my other fish swims fast she breathes heavier....or when they get mad at eachother. goofballs
they are starting to know that they cant go in eachothers houses...hah


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

lol. well im glad it wasnt anything serious!


----------

